# My 1941 Elgin on ebay



## sandmangts (Jan 31, 2011)

I am selling my Elgin. It is a re-paint and the stem wedge is stuck in the steerer but it could be removed. I just never bothered because it worked fine and I didn't want to damage the steerer tube. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330525293183&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Half price shipping for CABE members on any of my items.


----------



## ray1947 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you powder coat or paint the frame?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 21, 2011)

ray1947 said:


> Did you powder coat or paint the frame?




Yes, sorry I did not reply earlier. It had a nice fresh coat of paint. When I bought it originally it had already been stripped and repainted quite poorly. The frame sold to a gentleman in England.


----------

